# Heinkel He60



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 24, 2015)

Spanish round insignia?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 24, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 24, 2015)

Notice drag generator on lower right wing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 29, 2015)

D1+AH, wrknr 108

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2015)

D-2176, Erprobungsstelle See Travemünde

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2016)

Note the double prop

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 22, 2021)

FOTO AK FLUGZEUG HEINKEL HE 60 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 18, 2021)

AK Kriegsschiff Marine Bord-Flugzeug Heinkel He 60 auf Katapult 30er J. - A1362 | eBay


Entdecken Sie AK Kriegsschiff Marine Bord-Flugzeug Heinkel He 60 auf Katapult 30er J. - A1362 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2022)

S6+D42














Foto - Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug Heinkel He 60 - ca. 1930er | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug Heinkel He 60 - ca. 1930er in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2022)

Lifting crane















Foto - Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug Heinkel He 60 - ca. 1930er | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Flugzeug Wasserflugzeug Heinkel He 60 - ca. 1930er in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

notice strut. looks like that part that washed up and now is hnging in room of a question a while back














A55 Foto KM He 60 Wasserflugzeug auf Schlachtschiff Staffelwappen Seepferdchen


A55 Foto KM He 60 Wasserflugzeug auf Schlachtschiff Staffelwappen Seepferdchen in Sammeln & Seltenes, Militaria, 1918-1945, Fotos, Briefe & Postkarten, Fotos | eBay



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

??+E91

















A54 Foto KM He 60 Wasserflugzeug auf Schlachtschiff Staffelwappen Seepferdchen | eBay
A53 Foto KM Heinkel He 60 Wasserflugzeug beim Start im Katapult Schlachtschiff | eBay
A52 Foto Kriegsmarine Heinkel He 60 Wasserflugzeug B-Stand Kennung Staffelwappen | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 26, 2022)

60+F91












A51 Foto Kriegsmarine Heinkel He 60 Wasserflugzeug in Travemünde Hafen Kennung | eBay
A50 Foto Kriegsmarine Heinkel He 60 Wasserflugzeug beim Start vom Schlachtschiff | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> ??+E91
> 
> View attachment 683984
> 
> ...



60+E91

The last picture in the post above shows here too but not the 60+F91.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2022)

D1+??














01/36 wk2 FOTO DEUTSCHES WASSERFLUGZEUG mit KUFEN bei Kawalla Ke DI | eBay


Entdecken Sie 01/36 wk2 FOTO DEUTSCHES WASSERFLUGZEUG mit KUFEN bei Kawalla Ke DI in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2022)

It looks like D1-CK or D1-CR ...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 9, 2022)

S6+E46














Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Heinkel He 60 mit Kennung S6+E46 - Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto - Flugzeug Heinkel He 60 mit Kennung S6+E46 - Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 9, 2022)




----------

